# Algae problem please help!



## Gollum (Dec 18, 2017)

Please help!

So here is what I have. I set up at 24 gallon Nano cube a month ago. I have a Finnex FugeRay Planted+ on it. I recently have a crazy brown algae bloom that almost looks like fuzzy cotton or mold on almost all the plants. It seems to be killing them as none of them are really taking hold and thriving. The glass is also colored with brownish green growth. I am at a loss as how to resolve this. I am making frequent water changes and not adding any extra supplements to the water. I have nitrate and nitrite filter medium in the filter as well as carbon and Purigen. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

tank hasn't cycled


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The plants need nitrates to grow. And, nitrite is consumed by bacteria to make nitrates. So, your nitrate/nitrite filter media is doing more harm than good. I suggest using nothing in the filter except filter floss or sponge, and possibly something for bacteria to grow on - charcoal will work for that. Clean up the brown fuzz, and plant some fast growing stem plants - a lot of them.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 18, 2017)

hoppycalif said:


> The plants need nitrates to grow. And, nitrite is consumed by bacteria to make nitrates. So, your nitrate/nitrite filter media is doing more harm than good. I suggest using nothing in the filter except filter floss or sponge, and possibly something for bacteria to grow on - charcoal will work for that. Clean up the brown fuzz, and plant some fast growing stem plants - a lot of them.


Thanks I will try that.


----------



## hobbyuno (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree with the previous commenter. How has that worked out for you? I also followed his/her advice and my tank is in good condition now.


----------

